# Smart Betting Guide - be smart and learn



## SmartBettingGuide (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Here I would like to promote my personal website which is SmartBettingGuide.com

On weekly basis I try to post something about betting in a wide variety of topics, starting from horses to basketball, statistics analysis, the way to choose tipsters, etc etc.

Like the last article - 
*Bookmakers that accept cryptocurrency*

If you look into the content here, you can easily notice that I try to touch many different but very important topics here.

Any feedback is welcome.  Take care!


----------

